
Vegans Sue Burger King over ‘Contaminated’ Fake Meat in Impossible Burger - mc3
https://nypost.com/2019/11/18/vegans-sue-burger-king-over-contaminated-fake-meat-in-impossible-burger/
======
wes-k
As a vegan, this lawsuit is upsetting. We should not be punishing companies
for offering vegan food! And any vegan that cares about cross-contamination
(many of us don't) already knows to ask. I hope they toss this lawsuit out and
quick!

~~~
clay_the_ripper
As a vegetarian, I couldn’t agree more. All this does is make people think
vegans are assholes. If you’re that concerned and strict about these things,
don’t go to BK! I think it’s great that they offer a meat free alternative. As
the saying goes “no good deed goes unpunished”.

~~~
fargle
I'm not a vegan. I'm a proud carnivore. I've never considered what BK and McD
serve to be "meat". So it is unsurprising that a vegetarian would not consider
an impossible burger not "un-meat" either.

It's simply cheap crappy "fast food". Neither herbivores, carnivores,
omnivores, nor anything else should have to eat that. But they do take EBT!

------
mikl
There’s some very deep rabbit holes you can dive into, if you want to be 100%
sure your vegan-burger never had any contact with any animal products.

Essentially, restaurants would need a completely separate kitchen to prepare
the vegan meals in, since any surface or utensil also used for regular food
could have traces of animal product on it.

So if you’re an orthodox veganist, you might as well give up on eating out at
places that serve regular food.

------
Cuckoo123
I'm always curious to know, how many insects are killed to provide meat free
vegetables?

~~~
bb01100100
I would imagine it's a similar number per unit of area/yield/weight to that
required to feed animals.

In both instances, the crops are harvested and transported for use in very
similar ways.

I don't know whether I'd include or exclude ground crops that are eaten by
livestock in situ - not sure what percentage of crops they would amount to.

What was your line of thought with this comment?

~~~
Cuckoo123
I'd always imaged a large quantity of vegans were against the harming of
animals. Doesn't insecticide go somewhat against this princible? Not to
mention the river animals that are likewise poisoned by said insecticides? Or
the birds that would otherwise be feeding on said insects.

OK. It's pretty much impossible to avoid this uncomfortable truth. But I'd
like to see more vegan movements campaigning about the loose laws on
pesticides - along with everyone else. The mass destruction of insect life
should be a serious priority on a global scale, yet it barely makes the
papers.

------
rasz
They use same grill to make them taste better, whole thing reminds me of
Cartman Burger (Ass Burgers, Season 15 Episode 8).

------
xvx
No legit serious vegan would step foot inside Burger King. The 'Impossible
Burger' isn't even vegan to start with! [https://www.peta.org/blog/why-it-is-
impossible-for-peta-to-g...](https://www.peta.org/blog/why-it-is-impossible-
for-peta-to-get-behind-the-impossible-burger/)

~~~
travisporter
This talks about testing on animals, which is not condoned in ethical
veganism, but superficially it is vegan.

~~~
xvx
Animal testing is not now, or has ever been, considered vegan. Veganism isn't
a diet.

~~~
fargle
I don't at all agree with PETA or veganism. But these are valid points - the
article title makes it sound like all the "VEGANS" are suing when no real
vegan (nor carnivore) would set foot in BK. Nope they are the unethical
ambulance chasing lawyers and git-rich-quick idiots that are suing.

I do disagree with the vegan crowd, but they are at least moral and largely
consistent in their own beliefs so fine by me as long as they stay the F* out
of my life.

But lawyers and idiots like this really tick me off and I hope they have to
pay court costs for this frivolous lawsuit and I hope BK does not pay them off
one dime.

